# John Davenant on the labours of a gospel minister



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 14, 2021)

That they who propose to themselves ease, pleasure, riches, or honour, are not suited for the Ministry of the Gospel. For if the pastors of cattle undertake a laborious life, so that Jacob could truly say concerning the pastoral life. _In the day the drought consumed me, and the frost by night; and my sleep departed from mine eyes_, Gen. xxxi. 40, then how much more does it behove the pastors of souls, from whom God will require whatever shall be lost through their indolence, to shrink from no labour?

For the reference, see John Davenant on the labours of a gospel minister.

Reactions: Love 2 | Edifying 1


----------

